

Nope – magnetic privacy shield for your webcam - davidbarker
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1893116150/nope-live-free

======
namanyayg
Looks interesting. Seems like it sells at $2.5 a piece at the cheapest,
hopefully retails at a lower price. The design is creative and sleek. However,
how do I know which size is for my device?

Wondering if it will triumph over the ease of a piece of tape for the average
consumer.

